# Hay bellies



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay,,,, I give mine free hay.... and a couple of them have what I call 'grass belly' on my horses....

Am I letting them eat too much? they graze, but there's not much to graze right now.... one of my girls looks pregnant,,, she is only 4 months old now.:thinking:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's normal and doesn't mean that you're over feeding. Just be cautious of bloat. I don't know what type of hay they're on, but I know mine can get quite round on alfalfa. Good idea to keep baking soda or a bloat block out as a precaution.


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

I've put the baking soda out there... but none of them have touched it.... 

they call it coastal hay..... it's generally fed to horses. here


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

from what I understand is it another name for bermuda grass


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

A judge to me years ago when my Penny Lane was in the ring and everyone asked if she was pregnant. He said that is just one Very happy healthy girl with a very good Rumen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just be sure it's actually hay belly and not wormy belly...I had an alpine doeling stunted because I hadn't treated with the right thing for coccidia and the only symptoms she had was she was small and had a big belly....she had no scours,ate well etc.


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> Just be sure it's actually hay belly and not wormy belly...I had an alpine doeling stunted because I hadn't treated with the right thing for coccidia and the only symptoms she had was she was small and had a big belly....she had no scours,ate well etc.


The people I bought her from wormed her with panacure the day before I got her... I've had her 3 weeks now..... should I worm her again with something else?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you post a pic of her?


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

i Will try to remember to snap and post one this afternoon.... she had normal poop over the weekend, and Wednesday I noticed it's cow patty again... she acts perfectly fine...


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

okay finally got some pictures.


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

I have some photos of the little girls


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry they are so big.. Admin can delete this thread when Ya'll help me understand if the little brown ones' belly is too big LOL:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

she still has patty poo  you think it's all the grazing... should I pen her and only give handful of hay a day?????? should I give her Pepto? she acts fine..... I need to wash her though .. she doesn't have runs... but it's patties... I'm wondering if she was not born in December.... as told to me... I was told both were born on Dec. 10th, but different moms. She is a good bit smaller, and both moms were about the same size


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The loose poo is probably from the grass, so I wouldn't decrease her hay. In fact I'd feed it free choice, dry fiber will settle their bellies. No grain or sweets until they've adjusted to the changes...and you can give probios daily to replenish good bacteria.

The next step would be to get a fecal done, to rule out any parasites.


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

canyontrailgoats said:


> The loose poo is probably from the grass, so I wouldn't decrease her hay. In fact I'd feed it free choice, dry fiber will settle their bellies. No grain or sweets until they've adjusted to the changes...and you can give probios daily to replenish good bacteria.
> 
> The next step would be to get a fecal done, to rule out any parasites.


Okay, thanks... I have been only giving her a handful of feed a day,,, I will eliminate it altogether..


----------

